# Antique World Map



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Managed to get this carved this weekend. Router quit midway on finish cut (brushes), broke the bit (duh), had a spare router so was able to finish :surprise:.
2x6 redwood decking from Lowes glued up to 20" x 32".
The *.stl's were the map and another that I just used the frame from and baked the two together.
1/4 for rough, 1/8 for finish.
Golden pecan stain.
Trust me, you don't wanna know how long it took .... :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow , your putting out some incredible pieces Gale. There's some incredible detail in this carving.
I had to show my friend some of your past work , and he was quite amazed to say the least.

I told my buddy about building a simular CNC to yours , and he was just like these other guys.
He said , maybe get your garage insulated first


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is really nice Gale.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I told my buddy about building a simular CNC to yours , and he was just like these other guys.
> He said , maybe get your garage insulated first


You know Rick your going to have to have an open house when that job gets done. Pictures just won't be enough.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is spectacular. That's an understatement. This set into a beautiful wood slab, forming a sort of frame, would look like a bronze plaque.

To Rainman, seems to me you can't let such precision devices live in a frozen garage. Going to ruin circuit boards, affect the wood of a home made unit, and probably cause all kinds of complications.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is really nice Gale. One of these I would like to see a CNC carve something like that. It would be so neat or as some say a hoot. :smile:


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing. Decking boards never looked so good!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go ahead and tell them how long it took. I thought roughing took a long time with all the passes, until I used a 1/8 ball nose to finish. Just think how long a 1/16 takes. Trouble is, people won't pay for your time and trouble. Just like people that make knitted and crocheted stuff, and other hand made original items.

But it is fun, isn't it?


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

gtsharp, This is a master piece. The size alone is incredible. I would trade my uh, left arm to be able to learn how to do this. This is just, well words cannot describe this work. You Sir are not a craftsman, but you are a Master Artist. Thanks for showing this.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Gale,
That's awsome ! I have a gold colored one hanging on my wall and I really liked it until I saw yours LOL
Keep up the artwork man.
Dan


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Go ahead and tell them how long it took. I thought roughing took a long time with all the passes, until I used a 1/8 ball nose to finish. Just think how long a 1/16 takes. Trouble is, people won't pay for your time and trouble. Just like people that make knitted and crocheted stuff, and other hand made original items.
> 
> But it is fun, isn't it?


Yes! It is definitely fun!!! I'm glad I don't totally rely on receiving payment for such goods! That would no doubt discourage me from even attempting to do these carvings. It's kinda funny, my router quit about a fourth into the finish cut (brushes). I had a spare in my router table so was able to switch and finish. Even with that and the resulting broken bit, I was glad I was not doing this as a paying job. That would have been really sour.
Kinda wish I'd have went with a 1/16" finish cut now :dance3:, eh, maybe next time ....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Time to get a spindle. It'll outlive 10 routers, have variable speeds, and is much much quieter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

honesttjohn said:


> Time to get a spindle. It'll outlive 10 routers, have variable speeds, and is much much quieter.


Unfortunately, the number of spindle options and price ranges can be as big of a challenge as it was to pick a CNC machine.

There just isn't enough data for me to judge the 'lower cost' spindles yet!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gale you got good detail on the open parts of the design so the 1/8" bit was a good choice there. Another nice carving.

What software are you using? If you have Aspire you could use rest machining with a 1/16" bit to clean up the detail on the characters.

Figured out you are using Aspire so you can do rest machining, here is a link for a tutorial

http://support.vectric.com/tutorials/V8/EfficientMachining3D/EfficientMachining3D_4.html


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Gale you got good detail on the open parts of the design so the 1/8" bit was a good choice there. Another nice carving.
> 
> What software are you using? If you have Aspire you could use rest machining with a 1/16" bit to clean up the detail on the characters.
> 
> ...


Thank you very, very much for the tip and link!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I make wood jewelry so most of the time working small. I do a lot of rest machining with bits down to 1/32" to get the most detail from the model I can get. 

If your roughing pass gets the majority of the waste removed you could isolated the areas you want to use the 1/16 " bit on and just cut those with the smaller bit and machine the majority with the 1/8" bit instead of rest machining.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

that is a stunning piece..


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job as usually.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------

